# Medical Form Snafu



## adaminc (9 Oct 2008)

I just received a letter in the mail today from the Recruiting Medical Office saying that I do not meet the standards because I have been diagnosed with Migraines.

The thing is, I haven't had a migraine in over a year, and in total have only had 3, and I haven't really been diagnosed with them either because I had never gone to a doctor about them because it was never an issue. I did mark down that I have had migraines on the initial medical application form, and was given subsequent forms about headaches, one for me and one for my doctor.

The one for me I did in the CFRC right after my medical checkup, I didn't know that the form was about migraines because it had said headaches, which I figured were 2 different things, so I filled it out thinking it was about regular headaches, for which I wrote that I had one about a month earlier. I then took my other form to my doctor to filled out her form about migraines, and put in that I had my last one over a year ago.

It was also noted that I don't need prescription medication, and that it has never effected work or school.

I think the problem might be the discrepancies between the 2 forms because one is geared toward regular tension like headaches, and the other is migraines.

I dont know what to do, this is depressing. I am going to call the CFRC tomorrow as they are out of office now, and see if can explain the situation again to see if something can be done, but what do you guys think is the chances of that happening?

P.S. Who would I talk to, other than the CFRC, to get this mess straighened out?


----------



## BC Old Guy (9 Oct 2008)

About the only people you can talk to are at the CFRC - in the medical section.  The Recruiting Medical Officer gets his info from the medical section at the CFRC, so if you have info to clarify earlier reports, or need to explain something to a person, you need to do it to the Physicians Assistant at the CFRC/D.


----------



## X2012 (1 Dec 2008)

Uh oh. I hope that they won't immediately reject me for migraines. They're totally under control. My last one was actually only due to a little experiment I did to make sure that caffeine is my trigger. I can avoid caffeine. I'll just keep my fingers crossed and see how it goes!


----------



## geo (1 Dec 2008)

good luck AND don't accept a coffee while you're waiting for your medical


----------

